# Replacement Key Fob



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

Currently only have one, very tatty, key fob for my TT.

Want to know the best/cheapest place to get a new fob and key from. Want a nice shiny looking one instead of a tatty, grubby one that the rings have fallen off of!!

Cheers guys.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

AdamG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently only have one, very tatty, key fob for my TT.
> 
> ...


You can find new blanks on eBay or go to a stealer. Either way you'll need the dealer to code the key to your car (£).
Alternatively, I bought a new casing and transferred the internals and key over. Needs some care as the lock circuit board is held in by two brass rivets and the immobiliser glass reed is glued in. Easy but needs care. You'll then only have to resync the key to your lock ( as the battery is removed when changing ove shells)
- search the forum there's a fair bit on the topic. Can't give you any links as using my phone.

Brian


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it possible to reprogram keys or add keys using VCDS?


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Is it possible to reprogram keys or add keys using VCDS?


U need Vagtacho lead and software from China around £12 on fleabay

Gunnergibson has a great DIY for this

No need to visit the dealer !!!


----------



## rolex (Dec 26, 2011)

i got mine from fleabay....if you split you key fob you will find a key code amtch that up on ebay and then get you local locksmith to cut the blank.....then i got my local autolocksmith just so happens he is who the trade uses and alls good


----------



## Eleven (Jun 25, 2012)

If the case is just in bad shape, couldn't you just use one of these?

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TS&Category_Code=T1AM

or this one

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant...roduct_Code=OSIR-MZSPACE-WH&Category_Code=NEW


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

hmmm I have a cheapo cable and VagTacho.... never used em though..... might need to install

Can you use the later looking keys with the silver buttons etc on them but that still have the key blade?


----------



## taptaptap (Jul 29, 2012)

HELP!!!

I am currently looking for a new key and have seen one on ebay.

GENUINE AUDI TRANSPONDER A2,A3,A4,A6,A8,TT 3 BUTTON REMOTE UNCUT FLIP KEY FOB

RARE 4DO 837 231 K - FREQ 433.92MHz + UNCUT KEY BLADE

What is with all the FREQ etc and how will I know if it is the right one?

Thank you in advance

Tim


----------



## Amd1691 (Jun 5, 2012)

You can get just the case off eBay and swap the old key over. This way you keep the blade and transfer the transponder to the new case. There is no need to reprogram anything, only synchronize your new key to the car after removing the keys batteries, easy job. But bear in mind you need to mash your way through to remove the transponder and chip from the old key fob.
Otherwise you can buy any 4DO key and reprogram it to your car using vcds and vagtacho, which you can both find on eBay. New key blade will need to be cut by locksmith. And softwares used to reprogram new immobilizer chip. There are various guides out there for the reprogram of new keys.
If you live around London, I may do the reprogram.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## taptaptap (Jul 29, 2012)

Amd1691 said:


> You can get just the case off eBay and swap the old key over. This way you keep the blade and transfer the transponder to the new case. There is no need to reprogram anything, only synchronize your new key to the car after removing the keys batteries, easy job. But bear in mind you need to mash your way through to remove the transponder and chip from the old key fob.
> Otherwise you can buy any 4DO key and reprogram it to your car using vcds and vagtacho, which you can both find on eBay. New key blade will need to be cut by locksmith. And softwares used to reprogram new immobilizer chip. There are various guides out there for the reprogram of new keys.
> If you live around London, I may do the reprogram.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you for your help and clarification. I need another key so will buy one, get it cut and then look to have it reprogrammed. Unfortunately, I do not live near enough but thank you for your offer.

Blinking love this site!

Kindest regards

Tim


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wanted to bring this up again.

Don't feel I have the ability or know-how to pull the key apart and transfer bits over to a new one.

Just wondered the cheapest way to get a replacement key....

Thanks.


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

do not buy an Ebay key unless it is a TRUE OEM Audi key, its hard to trust ebay sellers. If its a chineese knockoff the metal is not the same and your dealer can't or won't cut it, it will just mess up their auto key cutting machine.

I've been down this path, learn from my mistakes. Transfering to from an ebay key is ok, buying an uncut blade from Ebay is risky.

check out http://sidewinderkeys.com/ they sell the right metal alloy keys and help with programing and vagtacho, I wound up going with them after my ebay mistake and I can't afford the dealer.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

^
look at my sig guide.

obtain a used remote key from ebay.. get a keyblade cut, buy a virgin ID48 chip (audi) and use the link in my sig


----------

